
The AudioKit Synth One is a pro-level iPad synth that’s completely free (2018) - Tomte
https://www.theverge.com/2018/7/1/17518380/audiokit-synth-one-professional-ipad-synth-free
======
8bitsrule
The Audiokit Synth One homepage:
[https://audiokitpro.com/synth/](https://audiokitpro.com/synth/)

